# Störung entfernen



## Lenhard (16. August 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen, 
hab ein kleines Problem, und zwar habe ich ein Foto gemacht aber jetzt (am PC) ist es verpixelt.
Mit dem Filter "Staub und Kratzer entfernen" geht es nicht wirklich 

Habt ihr eine schnelle Lösung? 
Es handelt sich um dieses Bild: http://img106.imageshack.us/img106/8882/nr11ed.jpg

es sollten auch keine details verloren gehen, aber die "weiße fläche" sollte ohne grüne Pixelchen sein ... wie kann ich das machen?


Danke schonmal im Vorraus!
Mfg Lenny


----------



## McAce (16. August 2005)

Also lade dir das Plugin NeatImage herunter installieren und schon sind deine Störungen weg.
Bekommst du auch als Demo.

Die Flecken kannst du mit dem Stempel entfernen hatte ich jetzt nicht gemacht damit
du nicht denkst das bei dir was nicht stimmt wenn du das Tool verwendest außerdem 
habe ich noch eine höhere Komprimierung gewählt als du wodurch eine Artefaktbildung
möglich ist.

Ist ja nur als kleines Beispiel gedacht 

http://www.mcace.de/TestBilder/nr11edKopie.jpg


----------



## Boromir (16. August 2005)

Hallo Lenhard,

du brauchst dazu kein extra Programm.
Geh auf Bild--Modus--Lab Farbe, dort wählst du zuerst den Kanal a und wendest den Gaußschen Weichzeichner an. Danach den Kanal b mit der gleichen Einstellung bearbeiten (Strg+F).
Danach wechselst du wieder über Bild--Modus zu RGB. Du wirst sehen das dein Bild besser aussieht. Ich habe bei deinem Bild mit 6,3 weichgezeichnet. Probiers mal.

Gruß

Boromir


----------



## McAce (16. August 2005)

@Boromir die Technik ist hervorragend für Schwarzweißbilder geeignet leider nicht
so gut bei leuchtenden Farben. Die werden leider etwas schwach oder können sogar verwaschen aussehen.

Weshalb ich diese Technik bei dem Bild nicht für empfehlenswert halte


----------



## Lenhard (17. August 2005)

Ich danke euch beiden! 

mit dem "Neat Image" funktioniert es wirklich genial!
das mit den LAB-Farben hat bei mir nicht wirklich funktioniert, entweder ich habe etwas falsch gemacht, oder man sieht den unterschied fast nicht.

ich werde die technik mal an einem SW-bild anwenden,... bin mal gespannt 

DANKE

Mfg Lenny


----------

